# My Meece's



## Lil Miss (Jul 22, 2011)

individual shots

mousey 1

























mousey 2

















mousey 3

























mousey 4









































mousey 5

















































mousey 6


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

They are lovely! How old are they please?


----------



## Lil Miss (Jul 22, 2011)

the 4 agoutis are only 5 weeks old today, they are sisters, theye were rescued by a friend with their mum when they were around a week old, their mum sadly passed away when they were just 2 - 3 weeks old

im not sure how old the 2 brokens are, my friend was told 9 weeks when she collected them a couple of weeks ago but they look olderer


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice shiny coats and bright eyes. I love the little agouti of which you took so many pix.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Nr 1: Hello there, gorgeous! :love1


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

The reason why I was asking their ages was because someone gave me a mouse about the same size as your dear lil agouti's.


----------

